# Looking for a Mosquito Lagoon report.



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any body have a recent scoop on the lagoon? Goin on friday for four days of shrimpin and chasing reds. Fishing out of oakhill. 
Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

What do you want to know?

Go here and do a search for 'mosquito lagoon': http://www.skinnyskiff.com/


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

How has the shrimping been. Red fish bite? When and where is the best bite right now.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> How has the shrimping been. Red fish bite? When and where is the best bite right now.


Never been shrimping. Redfish are everywhere. Schools all over the open flats. Singles and doubles cruising the shorelines.

I've been catching fish south to north consistently in about 8" of water.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> > How has the shrimping been. Red fish bite? When and where is the best bite right now.
> 
> 
> Never been shrimping. Redfish are everywhere. Schools all over the open flats. Singles and doubles cruising the shorelines.
> ...


I am seeing more single and double fish lately. I wish I could find some schools again.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > How has the shrimping been. Red fish bite? When and where is the best bite right now.
> >
> >
> > Never been shrimping. Redfish are everywhere. Schools all over the open flats. Singles and doubles cruising the shorelines.
> ...


Saw schools in the northern end as recently as two weeks ago. Not 'hundreds' like they were over the 'winter months' but still about 30-50 fish in each school.


----------

